# Fall FOs



## Mindyw86 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi all haven't been around much but got an order today and I need suggestions for fall FOs.  Suggestion for pumpkin that doesn't discolor and any other fall fragrance will be much appreciated. Anything easy to work with that doesn't discolor. I need to test and have the order ready by October so please help,lol. I usually order from peak, candlescience, NG, BB, but any suggestions are welcome  TIA


----------



## lsg (Jul 12, 2013)

Here is Wholesale Supplies Plus list of fall scents.  I don't know how many discolor.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/PDFs/FallHarvestFragranceOils.pdf


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 13, 2013)

Harvest moon from peak has been one of my best reviewed the last few years. 
Not made it in cold press yet but will be soon.


----------



## Mindyw86 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks, I will check them out. Anyone have pumpkin FO suggestions?


----------



## Paintguru (Jul 13, 2013)

My current "plan" is to do mixtures of basic FOs for scents this fall and winter.  So spices, fall fruits, pines, etc.  Figure it is a unique way to make a particular scent that I can tweak to my liking.


----------



## judymoody (Jul 13, 2013)

Good luck with finding a non-discoloring pumpkin.  I use contrasting oxides (TiO2 and burgundy) and try to embrace the brown.  BB's Pumpkin Lager is a nice one - no beer notes, just pumpkin pie, to my nose.

Apple Jack & Peel is also nice (and browns).  AHRE makes a nice one.

If you want to avoid discoloring, you could try making some EO blends like sweet orange, cassia and clove.  Spice EOs will heat and accelerate but so do their FO counterparts.

There are a number of Christmas scents - balsam, fir, etc.  I hear good things about Santa's Pipe but I have never used it personally.  I believe it's Scent Works but WSP may also have a version.

Enjoy!  I love fall scents.


----------



## kazmi (Jul 13, 2013)

I purchased BB's fall fragrance sample collection and they all smell so nice.  Haven't tried any yet and the hardest part is going to be deciding which one to try first.

Go the Scent Review Board and do a search on best fall FO.  You may be able to find something there.


----------



## vberkesch (Jul 14, 2013)

jenneelk said:


> Harvest moon from peak has been one of my best reviewed the last few years.
> Not made it in cold press yet but will be soon.



Jenneelk,
   Harvest moon is not body safe


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 14, 2013)

Awe bummer! I hadn't used it in my creams so never looked that up. It was for candles mostly but also a room spray.


----------



## newbie (Jul 14, 2013)

Cracklin' Birch from NG is a good one- smells like a pile of leaves. Discolors to the color if light to medium tan with gel so if you avoid gel, it would probably be lighter.

I haven't used a pumpkin FO without discoloration so can't help you there. I think leather scents would be taken as a fall scent. Saddle Soap from Daystar gets good reviews on that end. Apple is a good fall scent because of harvest time- doesn't need to be spiced necessarily.

You could browse through the FO spreadsheet to see if there's anything that catches you eye.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...authkey=CMTEtswL&hl=en&authkey=CMTEtswL#gid=0


----------



## MaitriBB (Jul 22, 2013)

I love WSP's Perfect Pumpkin FO especially combined with their Vanilla Chai, but I haven't used it in CP soap yet, just lotion.


----------



## lisamaliga (Jul 22, 2013)

Mindyw86 said:


> Thanks, I will check them out. Anyone have pumpkin FO suggestions?



Sweetcakes has a wonderful Pumpkin Spice. http://www.sweetcakes.com/default.php?cPath=7&sort=1a&&page=2

The FO is as good as the description on their website! 

The number-one fall customer favorite here at "The SC"! Delectable notes of cinnamon, clove, nutmeg, cardamom, and pimento leaf lend warmth to a green, balsamic heart. The drydown brings together rich vanilla and sweet caramel for a mouthwatering finale. For what it's worth, fragrance researchers claim that the scent of pumpkin pie filling will turn men into helpless love slaves, content to sit immobile for hours while you use their arms as a yarn-winder.


----------



## Donna (Jul 26, 2013)

Jenneelk,
Harvest moon is not body safe 

I'm confused.  Peak says Harvest Moon is not body safe.   The reviews Soap Scent Review says Harvest Moon from Nature's Garden and Moonworks is fine in CP soap.  I've been using HM from Nature's Garden for years and haven't had any problems.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah I know. ;( Someone mentioned it earlier. Since I hadn't made it yet in soap I hadn't looked it up for body products. It was from candles and room spray before. 
That being said.. I went and bought harvest from Peak and its very similar. 
I also love WSP Perfect pumpkin.


----------



## kazmi (Jul 27, 2013)

lsg said:


> Here is Wholesale Supplies Plus list of fall scents. I don't know how many discolor.
> 
> http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/PDFs/FallHarvestFragranceOils.pdf


 

I just used WSP Sunflower FO and checked this list to make sure that wasn't on there.  I got soap on a rope with it


----------



## Loolee (Aug 13, 2013)

You could buy the arabian spice from BB and mix it with just about anything for a spicy addition to an old favorite.


----------

